# Unturned AT&T Port Forward HELP!!!



## KrypticFade (Aug 1, 2016)

I have attempted port forwarding for a very long time and have failed. I am currently trying to make an Unturned server public (showing up on the server list) and have gotten all the steps down except for port forwarding. My router is an AT&T UVerse Pace 5268AC. I really need help to forward the ports. Thank you.http://gyazo.com/a8c4e0060d01f96dfa4bf31d6216f921


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you sure AT&T allows port forwarding on their routers? You can try following this:

Free Help Forwarding Ports


----------



## KrypticFade (Aug 1, 2016)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Are you sure AT&T allows port forwarding on their routers? You can try following this:
> 
> Free Help Forwarding Ports


Yes. I had an NVG589 and I succesfully port forwarded COD BO3 on the PS4.


----------

